# \ ?
, -       ,  ,     .

   -         (, ),      ?    --. ,  , ,   ,    ,   .

:      ,   ,     50,   . ,       ,   ""  ,     .

----------

,      ...     : "      ?"

----------

** ,   .          .        .

----------


## Lemori

"".  ,   ,  -  ,    - .           -    :Wow: .   .

----------


## Svetishe

> .


  ,       ...

----------


## marina0575

> , -       ,  ,     .


14      ,        3  2006.       2006,  ,     ,  .  - :    ,      ,         .   .

----------


## vsv-boss

!!!     ,   .
                57    ,  ,   :Wow:  ,        100000 .
    2,5       ,        ( ,  ) :EEK!:        ,   ,  ,     ,     .   ,        .          . (   : "  ...") ,        ,            ,   .      .       ,         .        ,    . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*marina0575*,    ?   ?

----------

,        3 .2006.  17 .
    ,     2007    .
    .   :Wink:

----------


## vsv-boss

,          ?
 ,     ,                 , ,     ,     ,     ,         (     ,          ,  ,  ,    ,     ""),      (    ,        )     -   (     ,     ,      ,    "").
 , ,          ,   .                  ,   ?!!! :Grenade:         "  ",   ,   ,   ""  ,    1000000$ USA.   ,       ,      ,    ,  ,    ,            .       ,  ,  ,   ,     ( -  ) :Frown:  
   :     "      ?"

----------


## vsv-boss

> ,        3 .2006.  17 .
>     ,     2007    .
>     .


       . :Evil:

----------


## zas77

> .


    (   )        ,    ?  :Wow:

----------


## vsv-boss

> (   )        ,    ?


  :War:  ,      ::flirt::

----------


## zas77

> ,


.
 ""

----------

> ,  ,    ,            .       ,  ,  ,   ,     ( -  )


 ,          (    )         .
      .         . 
, ,    ,   ,       ,    ,       .    -   .   :Frown:   :Wink:

----------

6( 2007) -  - " ",    -              .
 2( ) -     2006 ,      ,   .
 2 ( 2006) -   ,       ,      :"       ""?"   ,      .
 2 -  ,  2006 .  ,    .  10   .
 9 -      ,     , 10   .      /      !!    1.5 .
  9    ,  /        !!   "  "

----------


## _

:   / -    ,  -  .   !    ,        "   "   .       .             21.11.2006.     -  :   ,   ,        !        :     !      :    ,     ,      ...

----------


## _

...   -  ""?        ""?
    ,     :Wow:

----------


## Volna

,  2006,  18, ,  -      .   2005,    2-.    ,   ,   . ,        .       (,   ): "        !!!"       ...   .       ,        ,     .    , ,      -    , -  ,  ,  , , ,   300,   , : "   ". ??? "  ,   ??". "     ".  ...

 ...  ,   ....

----------

*Volna*,     ?
,  ,       ,         ""?

----------


## _

!  ,  !

----------


## A

(2,5  ).  2003           .      ,  ~1300000 (   +  600000.)       .          .  ,       ,   !   ,   !    - ,  .

----------

2007,  ,   -       2006  -  (     - 1  2007.)        -         .
   ,  -    -  . 
             ,   ,      .

----------

26  ,        ,   .    ,  ,      ,   !

----------

....       .      .     "  " .    ,      .          ( -  ,     ,      ),    .......       .  %  !

----------


## Belsis

,        ,    4-.   ? :EEK!:

----------

*_*,        .       .    .




> ,   ,      .


     5  - ,  3 .    5  30  -    .    !

----------


## marina0575

> *marina0575*,    ?   ?


       ,       (     0% )  .              3 . 2006,     .

----------

> 5  - ,  3 .    5  30  -    .    !


 ?      .    -   ?

----------


## Volna

> *Volna*,     ?
> ,  ,       ,         ""?


   ,  ,  .       ,     : ,       ,        ,         .        .   , .   ..)

----------

> ?      .    -   ?


   ,      ,  .      .   ?      .       ,   ,  .     ,    .   .




> ,     : ,       ,       ,         .


   ,      ?    . ,   ,      .

*marina0575*,       5 ,         ""?

----------

23     .  ,    , 1   / 5000 .  - ,      -           .   .  ,    .  ,    ,     .

----------


## jein

2006 .   7   -       9 . (  ).   ,   ,  ,  .    " ",    ,    !    ,     \,   ..., ,        ! 
      ,  , !

----------


## vsv-boss

!       .       .       ,  , ,              . :Speaking:  
    ! ,         ,          ( ) ,   ,  ,   ..  -      ,  ,     ,    !  ,       .          .          ! ::condom::  
 2004           ,        .    . 
,    ,     14%    ,    ,   28%     14%.     ,  ,    ,               .      ,      (28%     ).  ,            ,     .    .                            .   ,    .         .    .   .  ,  .   2006       ,    ,      . :Wow:         , ,  ,    ,          ,       ,    .     .               . 
 .             ,      ,       ,     . 
      ,    ,    .          .
     .    ! :Smilie:

----------

*vsv-boss*,   !          .  ,  ,   ,    ,    ,     ,   .
      ,   ,  ,   .     ,      !     ,    ,     :  ,   ,     ,   .       .     ?

 :"           ,     ?"

----------

:yes:  :     2006 .  :      2006,      ,  ()      ...        .        , ..         ,       ,      ,     .          ,    ,  , ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chudashka

.   ,   .     ( )        ,         3 .  , ,       2004,   2005, 2003 .         . ,    2003         . 
           3 .   !
    2004 .  ,  .  
 ,        ,  -  ,   .         .   . 
      .)
  ,       ,    ,   ,        .

----------

*Chudashka*,     ?

----------


## sema

** ,     - .

----------

*sema*,       .  .

----------


## sema

.. 
          ...    .

----------


## .

-4    .(  ).     -   . - . ,     . ,      ,  ,      - 1     .  , -    -     .  ,     .       ,   -       .    ,        .        2-3          . .         ., ?

----------


## Chudashka

, 15

----------

.  ,  , : "     5  - ,  3 .    5  30  -    .    !"        .  11      ,   ,          15.00,    14.00,      11.00,   ?      ,   -      ?       ,  ,   .     " ",      .           ( ),    ,   !

----------


## vsv-boss

> ( ),    ,   !


      .     !       (          )

----------


## Sveda

/   "   - ".
,   ,     !  !!!!!!  ,  ?   ! ( ...)        ,      ,  ....     , , ...  7-  ...
       ,  6%.     / ? , ,  ,       ,  .         /     ...  ,    !  !         10 .  --,      !   : "    !"
  !      ..... 
,         ! 
    ""  /    ( !).
 ,   !      :    ,         ..

----------

> 11      ,   ,          15.00,    14.00,      11.00,   ?


        -



> " ",


  ,      ,     ,    ,         . 

,     ,      .    .          :yes:

----------

.     ,      ),    -  -  .   ,    -       .   -       .  - ?  . , ,   .  2    .

----------


## vsv-boss

> ,     ,      .    .


      ""
    :"  !" ::flirt::

----------

:
1.  ,   , ..    ""  99,99999%. 
2.      100%       .

----------


## OlgaK

,  -  :  . 
    ,        .   5   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1

13            . 76  !!??
     09.01.07,   16.01.07.    -  25.01.07 (  09.02.07).   ?
        ,         , ..   07.02.07!        .
 ,         ,       ,      .      -         ,    ,       .     .  , ,      .
 .  ,  ... -   2  -    ?
   ,    ,  -  .

----------


## Nit

.          ...,    , ,  ,        ,           :Wow:   :yes:    ,          ,            :Big Grin:   !   !

----------


## sema

-   ...      ...  .

----------

9,  :   .  . .  (      ),    , ..     -  .     ,    !    ,     " " .

----------


## vsv-boss

0,01 .    ,  .   ,    05.02.2007.    15.02.2007.      17.02.2007.    20.02.2007.
  ?   ?!    !!!  :Wow:

----------


## kechinova

vsv-boss -        ?    " "?
 -      ?     ?   ?  :Smilie:

----------

*kechinova*,     .

----------


## vsv-boss

> vsv-boss -        ?    " "?
>  -      ?     ?   ?


!                 " " ?       !            ,   ,      1      .

        .

----------

.  ,    ( ).           . ,      ,        :Smilie:   ,    ,     ,      ... , ,        ,      ,      .         ()      .

----------

(  6) ,    2-  2005. ,    :",    ,        ..."

----------


## kechinova

> ,   ?!!!


     ,      .

----------


## vsv-boss

> :
>                  ,   ?!!!  
> 
>      ,      .


 ,              ,   ?
 ,        - .
       , ,    ..,         . ,  , , ...
  ,           ? :Wink:

----------

.          ,  , , , ,    ,       ,     ,   "".      ,           2- .     2   ,        .

----------

17     2006. :   (     )  2004 .   26  2004 .  .  ,     .      , ,       . 4    ,   ,  2    ,        .       5  ( ,     ..). :  17-30    ( !!!!!!)   .    .     .           :   .
:       .         .      . :  .     ,              ,     .

----------


## EMDS

.             .       .    ()       .          ...  .

----------

-    ;
-  .  (   ); 
-     .. (  ); 
-            ;
-       .

     ,    ,       ..

----------

> -    ;
> -  .  (   ); 
> -     .. (  ); 
> -            ;
> -       .
> 
>      ,    ,       ..


  ,     ,   .

----------


## vsv-boss

> -    ;
> -  .  (   ); 
> -     .. (  ); 
> -            ;
> -       .
> 
>      ,    ,       ..


    27.01.1992.,     . 
   ?    ,      ,   ,        .    ,     .    .   -  ?
!  !    ,     , ,     .            ,    ,      . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,     ,   .


      ,        - .              .
         ,           .

  ,       ,    -,         ,   *vsv-boss*     !

----------

> ,        -


,    ,  ,            . , ,    10 .    ,  ?  !      .




> ,       ,    -,         ,   vsv-boss     !


  .  - !         ,      .

----------


## vsv-boss

> ,        - . 
>   ,       ,    -,         ,   *vsv-boss*     !


 "   ,       .           ,     ,        ?" -             .
  ,  ,   ,        (  ).
         ?     ! :yes:

----------

, -          (    .)?

----------


## dura lex

,    :

1-  /  ,  ,   ,            .    , . .  -    ,   ,       (    ), . .    . , ,  .  - . .          -     /. ,  ""   : ", , -".   ,   : "-, -".

5-      .         .   (       ) - ,     .     5    ,        ,    "".   ""       ""  (, "")    17 . .

30-       .  ,      .

34- -   ,      3    (  ,     ).

18- -      .   ,     .

,           ,        .

P.S.      ,   .

----------

,   /     ,        ... 
          -  .       .  2 ,      ,           .
,     ,        .     ,     ,         .

----------

> ,   /     ,        ...


       .  ?   *dura lex*, ,  .     ,      ..

----------

> -    ;
> -  .  (   ); 
> -     .. (  ); 
> -            ;
> -       .
> 
>      ,    ,       ..


         ,   ,  " ,     " -  .

----------

2006   N9   ,    N32              .
  32-         9       2 .
,         ....

----------


## dura lex

> ,         ....


 .  -,    .  :Mad:

----------


## lyanaya

34  -     30 ; 13   .    ,  , :  11 .  ,   ,       10  . ,        ,           !  ,       .

   -   !       -   :     !  , ,       .  ,     ,   : ,  ,        !   ...  ,    ?

  -   ,      .,     -  . -   ! - ! -  ,     .     -    - ,     -  . -   .   :    ! :   !     .        ,      .      .

,  , ...     .         ,    ,  -   11 ,   .    11 ,    .   .       !?      ? ,      .

 ,    ,     !   .

----------


## Glaim

" " -     .          ,    . 
  -      ,   -  ...     ,   -   .      ,

----------


## Kii_1

,   9
 -  ,  ,       ,       .               (!!!!).   (  , -      ,      -  .    -  -     ).            , ..      ,     .

----------


## ____

,        . ..     ,   ,     .

----------

25  26 2005   -     , .       2004 .
       ,             01.01.2005?!
  ?
    ,   (, )

----------

2007 .  10      ""   2006 .  2006 .   ,  1     ,     .  ,    ,   .     ,      .     ,    .           ,   (       ),       "".      ,  .   2 ,   .      ,       ,   ,    . -   ,  ,      "",  .      (     ),   1  2006 .  ,        !!!  ,  ,      .       .   ,      2   ,         2 .     ,      ,    3      ,  - ...
  ,      !    ...       ..

----------


## Mishil

2006.   2           2005 .   1994                    .   ,        7600   .                .

----------


## Margo123

,    . ,     ,      -          .       :     ,  :       ,    ,    . - .     -   -    , ,  -    .       ,     .      -      -   .  .     20-          .    -       -     !    !!     ,     ...   .

----------


## -Stella-

7718,        3 .,    .      -    ,   .      ,  ,  ...  :Wink:

----------

45    .         .        50 .    .    20  /      .    ,    ,     45         ,   .    ,     -   .      . 
   ?    .   ,      ,      ,        .   !

----------

> ,      ,       .   !


 ,  ,     ?   :Wow:

----------


## Larik

, .......  24  ,        ,    ......

----------

> ,  ,     ?


  ,      .        ,       " " ,     :  "      ..."       .

----------

> , .......


  ?

----------

.    .
       .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## morana

22 .
     .

  ,   .    .

           .

----------

3-4 .
        .     (     ,   3             20     )    (    1 ).          (       ,                    ,      ,  )    3     2      ,        .             .

----------


## olg777

.         2006   86 .       .    ,  ,        ,   ,    ,   .     ,     ,           ,      .   , ,       ,    .        ,          .         ,              ,    .           -    ,   ,      .

----------


## LyKo

7733
 /       4 .   ,   , .   ""   :Frown:   ,   :    ,  ,      ,       8 2 (    ),    ( ).  ,   ,        (      ).
     . .  -     .  (    ) -  ,    "" !  ""    1 2 ?    :Wow:                 ?  ""      ,  ""   . .  , -      , ,   ""    .? 
,    ,      .       ,  ,   , / .  ,      ,  -   ,     ,  ""     . .     ( ) + .    (   )    !

----------


## An2

2004 .     (  )    (+),          ( 1840).    ,    ,          ,    .   .        .      .

----------

> ?





> ,  ,     ?



,   ,     ?

----------


## @@

34 .  "  "  2003  -    17  2003 .         . (   - !!     ).   .       ,     17.12.2003 .    2003  .          .   ,    .

----------

.  -      4.06.
   . 417-97-41 (  )

 , ,       (  )   ,     ?

  ,    -      .
     ,     .

 ?

----------


## dura lex

> ,    -      .


 :   ,     -       ( ,   ,     , , ). 




> ,     .


      -     ,      ??

 ,     ,     100 000 000 000 000 .  :Wow:   :Big Grin:   ()

P.S.   -      **? (-  )

----------

> ,   ,     ?


    ,   .

----------


## Freya

,  .    :EEK!:  ,     ,        /.     ,    ,       .   ,     ,           .     ,     "". ,       , ..  . ,     /   ,     :Frown:  !!!

----------


## Larik

> .  -      4.06.
>    . 417-97-41 (  )
> 
>  , ,       (  )   ,     ?
> 
>   ,    -      .
>      ,     .
> 
>  ?


     . ,       .        .    (!)   ,  ,       ...........   .  ,  ,       .  ,  ......
      .      .

----------

27      ,      ,     .

----------


## Musn

25  . /   "      " ,    !!!,   - . ,     ,         ,          /,  2     ,      !!!    !!! ,     ,      ,  ""

----------

/       ...        ,     ,   ,       .    /   ,  ..   (((     ,      ,     ,

----------


## olga_buh

2006   / - ,        .    .....  : ,      ,    .   ,  .  ,   ?    .

----------


## kich

,          "" ,           ,   ,     ""       .
     ,   ,       .    ,   ,  .
  , ..        .   ,  ""     , ,      ,     ,         .
 :yes:

----------

*kich*,        , , ,   ?

----------


## kich

> *kich*,        , , ,   ?


   ,  ,       ,         "  "  (-   ).      ,          .  ,  ,     ...

----------

. 
 ,    .
  ,     ,    .     ,   .

----------


## kich

> ,    .


 ,     ,    "" .  , ...
      -       ,     , .
   , -   ,    ,       ,     ""  " " ,        .     ,   ,      ...    ,         .
    ,        .     , ""  ,      ,  .  "",    . -   ,     ,    .       , ,   ..      ,    .   , : "!!!  .".   ,      "".

----------

*kich*,      -     !       ,          ,     .    ""  ? 




> 


   "-"? ,   ,   ,   ?




> ,         .


 .   -  .          .



> , : "!!!


      ,     :Wink:

----------


## kich

> *kich*
>    "-"? ,   ,   ,   ?


 :Big Grin:  ,      ...
   ,  " -"

----------

*kich*, ,      !

----------


## kich

> *kich*, ,      !


, ,   / . ...   ,     ,       " "...
 ,  .         ,  ,      " ," .
  90-,        .   , , ,   ...

----------


## dura lex

> , , ,   ...


   ?  ,  ,    ,       -     .    ?              .

 .  /  "" ,       ,   "  ". 5-. ,      . ... .

----------


## kich

> ?              .


  ,   -        ,         ,     ,         ""               . , ,     ,     ""  .




> .  /  "" ,       ,   "  ". 5-. ,      . ... .


,    ,    ,    .

----------


## dura lex

> ,    ,    ,    .


,     ...  :Wink:

----------

*dura lex*,   ???

----------


## dura lex

> *dura lex*,   ???


 ?    !  :Smilie:  

       , ,     ,    - ""    ...

, ,   .             .     ,    "" , . .  ,   " ".   .   -  "" (  ,    ,     ).        -     ,  . .   . -    .      ,      .  ,       (,  ).        X5      .   - ,      . . "     , , " () -  , , . ,     .   ,  ,    , , ,  .   ,  ,     .   , ,  ,     ,    - , ,  .  ,    ,   ,   .   15     ...

  ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------

!!
 , , 24     ,   () ,     ,     .   ?    ,  .    ,   ??  ??

----------


## kich

> !!
>  , , 24     ,   () ,     ,     .   ?    ,  .    ,   ??  ??


   ,      ,     .

----------


## _

..76. .4. "       -                  ". 
     .   - ?

----------


## dura lex

> !!
>  , , 24     ,   () ,     ,     .


       -. :  ,    ?

----------

, ,      /,   ,  ?

----------

,      ,     .

  , ?

----------


## _

> /,   ,  ?


 / -   ,   - .  !

----------


## kich

> ,      ,     .
> 
>   , ?


      ,     (   )   .
       ,    .     ,        ..   ...

----------

,       ,   ,    ,       ,    ,  .    -,     ,  .
   "",   .

----------


## dura lex

> -. :  ,    ?


.  .   (. .  ?)         "".        ...   -    ((

 ,  18- ,         10:00,     .

----------


## kich

> ,       ,   ,    ,       ,    ,  .    -,     ,  .
>    "",   .


 :Wow:          -   ? :Wow: 
 ,     -

----------


## -Stella-

*dura lex*,    18   .

----------


## dura lex

> *dura lex*,    18   .


  2   -    18-.   - .  :Frown:

----------

*       .*
  1961    .  1984    -  . ... 
         ,            -. 
 2000          ,         . 
 2004         . ,            .
         19.11.2004   2198 /      .
      ..  *21.02.2007*  202-     ** .

 :
http://www.nalog.ru/index.php?topic=leader

----------


## svetic25

2   .   3  . ,        :Abuse:       .    . .     2. ,     ,   2      ,    .    2          ,    .,        .       .

----------


## dura lex

> ,     ,   2      ,    .    2          ,    .


  ,  , ,  .         .     ...

----------

> ,     ,   2     ,


 ,  76.          
3.     -          ( )       -        *10 *  ( - . )       .
               ,        .

----------


## vsv-boss

> / -   ,   - .  !


    885  ?

----------


## vsv-boss

> 885  ?


   855

----------


## QCK

.           .  :   ,  ,       .     :   ,  .        (       )     .  .      ,           (!!!!!!)    (!!!!!!)     .      :        ,         .
           500  (   ,  ,   60  .,       ).
       1000 ,    ,    ,    , ..    ,  . ..     ,      ,  ,     ,  .   ,   ,  ,  ,        500 .
   2-3 ,   ,    .  20-  ,      ( 1993 )     .

----------


## NEW

()  /...   .  .      .   -    (  ).    (,    -  !).   -            .      ...     ,   -  ,         ,       .  .  -      ,    !

----------


## -

2006.                 (  ),  /     2005.    ,       2001-2002.   :Wow: ,     ,     ,         (  -  ,     ).     19000  (-,  ).

----------


## dura lex

> ()  /...   .  . ...      ... ...  .  -      ,    !


,    -       ?

----------


## NEW

> ,    -       ?


     ...   .    - ,

----------

2 . -   2006.         2003.  -    -  ,  .  -  -   2 .2003.  - .  -  -  3.2004.  - .       2 .2003.  ?   ?      2005.   -      ?   ,     2004. ?
 ,          .  ,       .         .

----------

. 
    (    1   )-   . .  .70,         (  ,     ) ..       5  + 6 ) -       ?

----------


## ESM



----------

> .  .   (. .  ?)         "".        ...   -    ((
> .


  - .         :Confused:       .        ,    /  ,             . ,          :yes:

----------


## Reanimator

-  ,      ?    ?   ?

----------

> -  ,      ?    ?   ?


,    .  -    ,   !!!!!  ..................    .........   : "  ,  "

----------

> -    ,   !!!!!


   ,   !         :Smilie:   ,     .

----------


## dura lex

> ,   !          ,     .


   ...

 ,   - (, )    ,  () ...            ... ,  ,  ...       .  :Smilie:

----------

:Frown:

----------

7730    .             ,  ( . .   .    ),   .    .   -           ,  ,     ,       !(   ).     , ..    .  , ..     ,     .   ,   .    1,5 .           " ". .  .  -      ,  .     ""     .       ,   .   2 ,   ,              ""    ,   , ,   ,    .        (    ),        ,    10 .       .       ,   ,    ,       .    -  .  .       ,  - . .

----------

.      .  100   .

----------

> .      .  100   .


     .76 "1.              ** ,      3  ." 
      -

----------

? . .       .

----------

> ? . .       .


 ? ,     ,     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## scarlett

,       ....

----------


## ak4

!

       ?

----------

.        .    .      19  . 7      , 7      .      28 , , ,    .    .   ,    ,     (  1     )  - . ,  ?  ,    ?  ,  1,5    ,      -     .....

----------

> .        .    .      19  . 7      , 7      .      28 , , ,    .    .   ,    ,     (  1     )  - . ,  ?  ,    ?  ,  1,5    ,      -     .....


    ,   ,    .              ?

----------

> ?


    ,          :Smilie:

----------


## Le-Ro

,     ,   ,       ,   ,     , , ,  ,     -         , ,

----------

> ,     ,   ,       ,   ,     , , ,  ,     -         , ,


,      .     !!!!!              :War:

----------


## Larik

7724,      2006.    ..     . ,     .

----------

> .              ?


.   -    ,  ,      .

----------


## dura lex

> .


   , ... ...  :Wow:

----------


## ak4

> ,


, -   .
       .
  ,   -    ...      ...

----------

> .   -    ,  ,      .


     ?????  .76 "1.              ** ,      3  ." 
      -

----------

> , -   .
>        .
>   ,   -    ...      ...


.     ,      , ..:  ,      , , ,      .          "        -  ,      ".   ,             .           -       .

----------


## 1981

,    .    , .        ?  .

----------


## .

.     /   .        ,    .

----------

> .     /   .        ,    .


 ,

----------


## 1981

,             . .   ?

----------


## .

.  ,  . .    ?

----------


## 25



----------


## .

.

----------


## ak4

> ,             . .   ?


             ...,        .   ,         ...

----------


## 25

.
                 ,     .     .     .

----------


## 25

.855   .       .     10.05.07.   03.05.07       , :     .       .   :Frown:

----------


## .

76.          

( .    27.07.2006 N 137-)

1.                ,      3  .
            ,      2  .
       ,                  ,             ( ), ,             .
  , ,     "" ?   ,  . 866        .      / ,    .

----------


## 25

.    ,      ,       .      ,      ,        .         ,        .     .    ,    16 .        .

----------


## ak4

> .    ,      ,       .      ,      ,        .         ,        .     .    ,    16 .        .


   , 






                           21  2000 .
                             N 03-17/2693

                              ( 00-32)






,            
 ,       

 ,   :


          ,        .855
       .        
        23.12.97
N 21-       
   2  .4  .855         
,           

.
                 .
 ,           


   .
           .855 

    ,         
    .


     18.12.96  .  N  17-12/1210  " 
    ",       
          ,
             ,      
   ,    
    ,  .




                                                        ..

----------


## 25

,    .   .

----------


## Iren

.     .  -   . ,           2006.          . ,    .     .  1,5 .       .     .   23.

----------

> 1,5 .       .     .   23.


      ?

----------


## Iren

.    ,    . :yes:         .  :Frown:

----------

> .    ,    .        .


      ,    /./,     ,          :yes:

----------

( ),        .       ,    ,     (. 4 . 79 ).

   . 2 . 79                ,     ,         .                   ,           .

Iren,  ,      .  1,5 .   .....,

----------

24  .
 ,  -     (  !)  . 
...  ...  - , , -   .     ,      .    ,  "" ( 20-   ),   1- .  , ,  .  , ,      ,  ,   .   ,  .   -   .  ,   .       , ,   ,   .   , ,  ,     ,    (,   ), ,             . 
        -  .      (   ,  ,   -) -   .        -   ,    . !

----------


## Iren

,       :Wink:

----------


## Iren

!!!!!      ,     .    -     .     .  :Frown:

----------

> !!!!!      ,     .    -     .     .


,          ??????      !!!

----------


## Iren

"      , ,          ,         ." !   .   ,   .        " "  " ".

----------

> "      , ,          ,         ." !   .   ,   .        " "  " ".


   ,  ....... .     ,    .  :Frown:

----------


## dura lex

,      (  )  5-   .      . ,       (  )  ,     ,     .

*   - !* (     ).

      5- ? , , .

----------

> *   - !* (     ).
> 
>       5- ? , , .


 :Wow:   .        2 :      , -     ?

----------


## Larik

> ,      (  )  5-   .      . ,       (  )  ,     ,     .
> 
> *   - !* (     ).
> 
>       5- ? , , .


 !     .        ........     ,     ........
  ......     .

  .  ,    .

----------


## dura lex

> !     .        ........     ,     ........
>   ......


-,          .  :Smilie:  

   .   ,     ( , , -!) ...               .

----------


## 25

.    .       3.05.           ,     8.05  ,    10.05     .         .            . .   +               20         .   --                 ,   .         -- .         .  ,     ,       .             .           .        .   .   .....   22

----------


## dura lex

> .


 .




> .        . ... 22


  " "     ,  " ".  :Frown:

----------

> " "     ,  " ".


  .  ,   ,     .   -  ,     .

----------


## dura lex

> .  ,   ,     .   -  ,     .


   ,        .  :Frown:

----------

*dura lex*,    !          - ,    ( ,     ) -  ?

----------


## dura lex

"** "...

----------

*dura lex*,       "" .           - ? ,       -  !

----------


## V

!       ""  .    9 (.)     .  ,      , -  ,            ,      ,  .  18 ,      ,     (   )  .       .   .      ,    .    3      ,        1 .   ,        . ,    -   -     ,  ,      ,   .             ,           ,   "  ,  ,    "-    .    ,         /.  :Frown:

----------

> "  ,  ,    "


!

----------

> "  ,  ,    (


,   ??????    . !!!!!!

----------


## V

,  .     ,        ,         .      ,  ,   ...   ,   -  - ....   :Frown: ,         ....            ...           ,        !!!!

----------


## Tatyana_E

,  -   ,       ,       ,      .     ,    -        !!!!       .  -         !

----------

> -         !


 :Big Grin:     ,     ????      15  -    ,       :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

(       160 ).   ,  ,       ,               (160), ..    ,    .  - .   ,   01.01.2007.   ,       ,         .  ,    ,   .

----------

. 76 . 2       -    ,   ,         *  ,     *  -    ,        1  .

----------


## Govorun

:Razz:      . -- "   ",      -       .     2-3      2-3 . .     ,   4-5 .         . :Grenade:

----------

> ? ,     ,     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


    14.06      -\ ,    , ,           ,      .  /   ,    ""    ?    ?

----------


## 07

> *  ,     *  -


   ,     ,       /.   /  ,    .   :           ,      ?            2001-2002 (       ) -     .       ""  ?

----------


## @@

,   /,      ,   ,  -    !   ,    !!!!!
   ,        ...

----------


## @@

.  
   ,   ,   /        ,   ...
   ,   ,   .      ,     ,  ,   ??

----------


## 200

2006  25 ,      .    .       ..       !           ,    ,           .   ,     , ..  .  !

----------

> 2006  25 ,      .    .       ..       !           ,    ,           .   ,     , ..  .  !


         ,    ,   ,      ....
       ?

----------


## 200

, .     .     .          ,   ,  2-    . .

----------

> .     .


     ,    . 



> ,


     .    ,      :Smilie:   .

----------

> :           ,      ?            2001-2002 (       ) -     .       ""  ?


    ( 3-  ) -   ,      (   ,      )

----------


## Natalishka

10,   -   4  2006. .    !!!       ,      ,     ,      . ! -     ,       ,  ,  ,  -,      /,    - 3500,  ,    .    ,   10   - . ,  ,  ,   , .

----------


## @@

> 10,   -   4  2006. .    !!!       ,      ,     ,      . ! -     ,       ,  ,  ,  -,      /,    - 3500,  ,    .    ,   10   - . ,  ,  ,   , .


 ,   ,    -     ,  ,   490!!!!!!!!     , -     ,   ....
         ,

----------


## dura lex

> ,   ,    -     ,  ,   490!!!!!!!!     ,


 .       ?

----------


## 200

> .    ,       .


    - ,   . 
   10- , ..     :       ,  .    /      ,   !       - ,   . . , ,     .   ,    ,      .    25- :      ,     .
     -     ,       (  ?),   ,    ,      ,     .
     ,       :    -     .

----------


## Govorun

*@@*,  ?  ,  ,   max  -.

----------


## 200

> *@@*,  ?  ,  ,   max  -.


       ,     ,        2006,         . ,        -         . ,    .

----------


## @@

> *@@*,  ?  ,  ,   max  -.


 ,            ,   ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## @@

> ,     ,        2006,         . ,        -         . ,    .


,    ,         .,       , .. ...   ..

----------


## 200

> ,    ,         .,       , .. ...   ..


      .

----------


## @@

> .


      ?      ?

----------


## dura lex

-   ?

http://www.taxpravo.ru/news/taxpravo/article295245

13.06.2007
  -  

    ?

        -  ,        ,               -.

 ,           .      31  2007 . N 03-02-07/1-266. ,  . 4 . 76     ,             ,      .

----------

,   : 
     ,,,    ,  ,   : **   : 
1.   . . -      ,   
2.**  *  15%*(              ) -     
3.  ,  * 25-30%*

,     ,    ,   .   ,     15%. 
      ,       .    . .

----------


## dura lex

**, , ,  ...  :Frown:

----------


## @@

> -   ?
> 
> http://www.taxpravo.ru/news/taxpravo/article295245
> 
> 13.06.2007
>   -  
> 
>     ?
> 
> ...



   ,   ,   ,     ,        ...
      ,         .....

----------

-   15% (    )    ?

----------


## QCK

,   ,   ,     ,    .  - .       ,     ,      .
   ,  .

----------


## TUFELKA-N

3-4  - ""  32 ,        ,         ., .    ...!

----------

- ,         .  ,  .     ,   -  .     (  )  ,   .     ,       .

----------


## .

> ,   9


 . /        .  .   .     
 .      .

----------


## twix

,    ...     , , ,      ,   ,       .    ,      ,   ( ) ,     ,    .....   ,      ...., ,   .....     ,  ,    .

----------


## 25

!
 (  )           . ,   - .      :
1) .  -  (   2004,  -   ).  2005-  - ,        ..
2)     2006 .  .    ..

       :
    ,      -     (     ),   .  25 ,  ,       ,       -  ,      (    -,      ).   20 .    .         "   "   .     3       (    ),  !!!          ""     .     ,    ,-    , - , .    .    " ", ,    ..

-   , ,  ,  ??   ""     ?

  ,  ,      , , , -       -      .

.

----------

25!!! , !!! :Wink:    .   !            .!         .       .  . (   ,     . - ).      .    
 :Wink:   :Big Grin: 
       -   100.

----------


## 25

> 25!!! , !!!   .   !


    ,  ..   ""     ,  ..    ,     ,   ,   46    " "

----------


## Larik

*25*,   ,   ?

----------

> 20 .    .  ...  . 
> 
>      .


 ,  :  ,  .   ,    .   .     :
 -        .
 -   . ,  .

----------


## 07

/  ?  ,       (  )   -   , .      -  ""  .

----------


## dura lex

! ()  :Smilie: 

     " ",    ...

----------


## dura lex

> ,  :


   . 90-,     ,   . ,    ,   ,  ,    (   -  ).

  :

- /   ;

-     ,  ;  :Smilie: 

- /      .  :Smilie: 

, ...

----------

> " ",    ...


,   ,   ,     :Smilie:    ?    ,  ,   ,  ,        :Wink:

----------


## 25

> ,  :  ,  .   ,    .   .     :
>  -        .
>  -   . ,  .


    -  .   ,   ,  .    -     ,        .      -  1 . . ,   ,      "   "    . ???   ? 

 " ,  "   ,   .   ,  , ,  - ""..     ,   ,     -,      --  ...      ???     ?          ?     ?   ?

     "",     ,   .  .     -  - ???   ,  .        . 

    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## 25

> /  ?  ,       (  )   -   , .      -  ""  .



    .

----------

> ?


,      .



> "   "    . ???   ?


    ,   .       ,    ,    ,    .    ?       .

----------


## Larik

> ,   ,   ,       ?    ,  ,   ,  ,


,    .     24   .    ,   .  ,   .  ,     . ,     . 
    5 ,   ,     (  ).   ,     .

----------

> ,


  :Smilie:      .

----------


## 25

> ,      .
> 
>     ,   .       ,    ,    ,    .    ?       .


    (16),    . "   " -    ,    ,     . 

,      ..    ,          ,  ...

----------

*25*,  ! .       ?

----------


## mamzel

6   ,    0     07. .       0   1  .163  2,       2 ., ,     ( .  /), ?

----------

*mamzel*,        :



> 174 . 6.            (, )   ,     ,        ()  (,      , , ,      , )      20-  ,    .
> ,   ,        20-  ,    .


,            .  ,       ?

----------

25! !   ,    !    -    ?      .     - - !           
 :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------

, , !       ,    2007.    ,       .    ,    .   -      (   ).        .   ,     .    .   . ,  ,        ?

----------

** ,  ! ,      " ",         . ,   ,  ,      (  ).

----------


## Govorun

,   ! 2-     !    ,         !    .   -- -     :   8     21 ,     ,    30 ,         25 . !
    -              .       .      , ,  ,      -    . ,  ,  ,  -   ? ,   !

----------

.     .   ,       .        " ".       -. ,       (7713  . )   ..,       .  : "  ? !".            ,      .  .  ..    ?  ,  ?

----------

*Govorun*, !  , ,    . 

** ,      ,   -.        .

----------


## -Stella-

** ,   !   - 7713.   ((

----------

!  :Smilie:     . ...  :Frown:

----------

13   .       .    ,    .          100 ,   .      .

----------


## 25

> 25! !   ,    !    -    ?      .     - - !





> *25*,  ! .       ?


  :Smilie:     .   -  , ,      .    ,       ,          ,     .       (  15- ),    (    ),   (       ).

     ,      :Smilie:  .

----------


## mamzel

> *mamzel*,        :
> 
> 
> ,            .  ,       ?


 , -  , ,      .
  100 + 3  5 ,   ..        .     1 .

----------

, ....   ,        ,   ,   ,      :Smilie:  


> (7713  . )


           ? ,    !  -

----------


## clif

.
 -   ,     ?
     ?
     .    .   .    .    .          . !
   .     303500.         187000 ().   18.06.    28.06.,(       28.06.)     03.07.07.            .        16.             187000.          ,   .      ,           .    .
  ? !

----------

clif,  ,        ....  2007   ....

----------

:     .         ,            .      5 ,  ,   +

----------


## clif

> ,


       ,        : ".     ."
          ?  ,        .

----------


## Natalyz

. ,  ,  ,   .   -       ,      ,              ,  .  .        . .    .      .....   2   .     .  2    ,       -      .    2  -      ,    ,    ,     ,         .                 .   :-).

----------


## dura lex

> .....   2   .


      - -     / /  - ,        !  :Frown:

----------


## clif

.   1,5   ,          .  .  :Smilie:

----------


## twix

> .   1,5   ,          .  .


     ,  , ... :Smilie:

----------


## kechinova

.[/QUOTE]

  ,     ,   .

----------


## stas

*kechinova*,  -  ,    ,         .

,      ,  "  ",                  .

----------


## Musaa

,          .... \      (  ,     !)...     ,       , "  ",       .... ,        (      ),  /,          , ,   ...    ,    

: 
. \    2 
.    
.      .

   ? ?     ?

----------

!        /. (:        2006.)         ,       ,    ,             .             . (          ).        :                  ,         ,   .          ( )   ( ).             .    .
      ,      (          99 ,       ,      ?)  !!!

----------


## stas

.       ,      - -169.

----------


## Musaa

?       (  )    !),    , ,       ,         .      (         ...  ),            ! (      100 . )

----------

*Musaa*,        -  !         .       .

----------

?

----------

,   ,    1-3

----------

.  / ,    "-",  -  .   ,    : -  ,       ,       -     "".   ,  ...      "" ,      .   -      ( )    ,   /     ,   !   ?!

----------


## dura lex

...   ,    .

  .  ,  , , ,    ,       ,     -   . 

 ""      , , , , ,     .       .      ,  ,       (    ,   . .),         , 24.   5  18  ,   -  ,    , ,    ,  ...

  ,    ...   (    " ",      ).

   -      ?

----------

,   ,  .          .

----------

> ,   ,  .


  (  !), (  !)
       !  :yes:

----------


## dura lex

-         ,  8-   -   ,     ,        ,   ,      .    30 ...

  .

----------

*dura lex*,   ,   .

----------


## STRATOR

,    -     ,       .   ,  .  ?

----------


## twix

, -,

----------


## dura lex

> ,    -     ,       .   ,  .  ?


.             .

----------


## STRATOR

, ,    ,        ,      - .       -   :Embarrassment:

----------


## %

6  /   .., :     2006. 
,   ,      ( )   . 

    .     .

----------

-  ,    ,        ,            30%.
   ,        ,  .
,      ,   ,     1000  1000 ,   .
          ,     .
          (   ) -     ,   ,   ...

,     ,        ,      ,  .

----------


## STRATOR

, ,    ,      ,           (,   ..),       ,            ,    .  ,   .  9.

----------


## twix

> , ,    ,      ,           (,   ..),       ,            ,    .  ,   .  9.


 !!!!!

----------


## dura lex

> !!!!!


. . .  :Frown:

----------

,    .             : "     ,   ".    ,     ,    -     , ... "  -,     "! ,          :Wink:

----------

:

May 28 2007, 03:26 PM 
27     .
     11        .
 28 ,    ,   .     .
      ,      .
 ?  !

  http:// forum.nalog.ru/index.php?showtopic=28193

----------


## dura lex

-               (     )?

    -       ,     ,  , , , -  ,         ...  ,     ,     -   ,   ...   :Frown:

----------


## Iren

,       : .76       01.12.2006  -3-19/824@

----------


## dura lex

> ,       : .76       01.12.2006  -3-19/824@


!

"1.          ( )               ( )     ,      76    ,         ,    ,         .
2.          ( )               ( )                      ** ."

 ,  ,    ,         , ,   "  "  " ".

  .

----------


## lena1790

,  19  2007     9 -    -       .     ,      6%  .   . .   ,  .        2   (  ..)    ,   ,       .   .   .     (   ,    , ,  ),     .      , , ,  ,    ,   ,      ,      .       , ,       ,        46      ,       .             (        )      .
,             ?       ""   "" ?
    .                 -  ,     ,              "".

    ,      .     ,         9    ,        2 .   .

----------

,         "" . ,        . 
 ,       , 
     .   ,       (     . ),         ,      .        ),  (  3500,      ,     .

----------


## stas

> ,      .


   .


> ,         9


  .

----------


## 200

,      (.   ),   (   -  )   ,     (  )   ,   . 
         .?

----------


## stas

> .?


- -  129-,  ,       .  :Smilie: 

       .

----------


## STRATOR

> ,  19  2007     9


    ,         ,       , ..   ,      .      -    ,       ,       .   -   .

----------


## dura lex

> ,         ,       , ..   ,      .


       - ,    .  :Frown:

----------


## lena1790

> .  .


 ,         ,       ,          ,  ,  ,       .     ,     ,         .      ,    ,    ,    ,   ,  ,             -   .    .          . 

 ,            ,      2005,     ,       2006.

----------


## kankat@mail.ru

> *Volna*,     ?
> ,  ,       ,         ""?


 ,    .    ,        .     , .
. .    ,    .

----------


## dura lex

> ,        .     , .


 ,  - ?       " "  -   .

----------


## STRATOR

,        -

----------


## Anna______2007

- 1,5   .  (       , ..     - ,     1 - 2   ).  ,   /  ,      .  -!!!

----------

ѹ1,  :    2004.    2005...
 ,  ,      ,  ,  3 ,         ,  .   ,    ,   "".        ...

----------


## dura lex

> ѹ1,  :    2004.    2005...
> ...


        .  :Frown: 

    ...

----------


## 200

,   .    ,          (       ),     . , , :     ,       ,          .         .

----------


## Anna______2007

:Demonstration:   :War:

----------

,    20 .    .  , ..    .    60. ().          ?

----------


## Larik

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?82658

----------

.  .        2 ,        ( )  3  -  ,    .   - .  ,   ,  ,       .          .

----------

:Smilie:    -   ( !)    -    :     .      !              !  .    !              .    ,-,      , ,,    !       .

----------

- 1 .     (     ,           )   ,            100 .    .

----------

.   : "  ?      50 / ,    ,   ,   ? ,    .      "

----------

> .   : "  ?      50 / ,    ,   ,   ? ,    .      "


!!!   ?   ?

----------


## dura lex

> "


"  -  ".

"  -  ".

"  ,   ".

 ?  :Frown:

----------

,       - - .     90 000     .   21 ,     .       ,      ,      "" ,         .      .       .

----------


## QCK

.    .  -         (   29  -  -   ).              . -.

----------


## Larik

> .    .  -         (   29  -  -   ).              . -.


  ,   . , .

----------


## QCK

(    ),  .       "      " -        -      -   .  !      .  10   ,   -      ,  , .
        -          -    -   ,    .
   :   ,      . -       .
  ,           .    ...

----------


## dura lex

> :   ,      . -       .
>   ,           .    ...


  ,       5    ,   -  (  ). ,    ,   ,    ...

----------


## Jil

.     ,   ,     .       = ,  "" .      =       =       = , ,  . .    =      10 =  =   :       =    . .

----------

(61 ),    .    .

----------


## dura lex

61 .  ?

----------

(     ) 24 .       )
   ,     ?-     ...  .

----------

> ,     ?-     ...  .


   ..

       .

30  2007       6  .  09.07.2007.           [...]           2007.
 ,   2  12.07.2007        2  2007,   ,         .        ,     ,      ,         .
   .1 .163  ,        ,     .2   .  .2 .163  ,             (, )   ,     ,     .
 5 .174   ,                   20-  ,     ,      .
    2      .2 .163  ,         .      ,               .
   ,             ,        .                ,       ,    .. 
 ,          . 
 ,                ,            ,        .     9                ,                   . 
,     2       ,           .
                   ,     .

  (,  )

----------


## Larik

> (     ) 24 .       )
>    ,     ?-     ...  .


 24,  ,  .      .

----------


## QCK

, ,      -.       ( ),    , ,      .  .         .     .
       , !

----------

> , ,      -.       ( ),    , ,      .  .         .     .
>        , !


     ? 
 .1 .76          ,                  ...
.
   19* 2006*. N*238- ,                    ,        ,              ,    ,           ,               .
 ,         ,     .       .   ,   -   ,   1  2007   !
      ,          .         !

----------

[QUOTE= ,         ,     .       .   ,   -   ,   1  2007   !
      ,          .         ![/QUOTE]
 !
   .

 855.       
1.      ,       ,   ,                 ( ),     .
2.                    :
       ,              ,    ,      ;
**     ,                 ,    ,     ,      ;
       ,             ,     (),         ,          ;
       ,       ,        ;
       ,     ;
            .
     ,    ,       . :yes:

----------

> !


  - ,     .
 -        ,    ,    ,     . 
     .
      ,      () ,  .

----------

**, **,     ?    ?

----------

> **, **,     ?    ?


 ,     /.   . 
,        /  ,   ,   / .  "". 
        /.  :yes:

----------

**,   !
   ?   ? !

----------

> **,   !
>    ?   ? !


  "        "      . 31  . 76.

       ,        .          .

----------


## QCK

!
,   (   )      ,   ,  .
  ,       .
    ,                     .        ,   1   ,     .     ,    ?    -,  ,   ,    .
    .

----------

-  , :



> (   )


  76 



> .1 .76          ,                  ...


 -  .   1  3  .  -  .

----------


## QCK

.   -   .      ? -   ,    .   -    ,       .

----------


## QCK

-,    , , , 
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?68036

----------

*QCK*,      ,     +  !    ,    ,     .

 ,  .

----------


## lena1790

> ,  19  2007     9 -    -       .     ,      6%  .   . .   ,  .        2   (  ..)    ,   ,       .   .   .     (   ,    , ,  ),     .      , , ,  ,    ,   ,      ,      .       , ,       ,        46      ,       .             (        )      .
> ,             ?       ""   "" ?
>     .                 -  ,     ,              "".
> 
>     ,      .     ,         9    ,        2 .   .


 , 23      (.).   .   .     
  ,             .   ,    -   ,          ( ""  ),       ,   7    (!         ),     .          ,   ()     ,     ,       ,   , ,    .  10           30        ..          .    .   -   ,    . ,               .        .

----------


## Natalishka

,     ?

----------


## dura lex

> ..          .


 ,       ?      " "       ...

    - ,      ,  " ". - ?

----------

,      "     ......." .     -      3000 .     .   ....

----------


## 07

> ,     ?


, .
,     ...

----------

> ,     ?


  , -      .     ,     .       ,     -    .

----------


## Gamil

_ 35 .   ,  ,     

1.        ,  ,          ()  ,     ()              .
 ,             ,       .
2.  . -    29.06.2004 N 58-.
3.           ,    1  ,        ._-------------------------------------------------------------------

,          ?

----------

,      ,   2  (  1. )  ,          /.
 , . 76 .3 "    -          ( )       - **       10        ."
  ,    ,     /    ?     , .. . 119 "          **       ,     ,    2  ..."
    ,  . 76  . 119  ,       ?      -  .

----------


## Chaos

,   ,          ?

----------

*Chaos*, ,         .

----------

,    ,      2 . 76 (   , , ,  ),    ,  .  -      .          .

----------


## dura lex

> *Chaos*, ,         .


  ""    "".  :Smilie:

----------

> .  -

----------

,  ,     ,   4 .

----------


## 75

> 26  ,        ,   .    ,  ,      ,   !


   28   .     2007 .       ,      28  2006 !    -    4  2006.

  -   .   .   1  (   ),     .    ,       ,      ,  ,  "",    ,     4  2006. .

----------

, 28 ""   .

----------


## verona

3-           .      ,      (    ""    ).    ,     . 
    .

----------


## dura lex

> .


 !  .        : , , ,    "",  ,     ( 2   !).   ,  ,  ,       ...  :Frown:

----------

,     , -  ,     ,                  .

----------

9        1  (  ).     ,      ,     3 .  .. ( )     .   ,       1 ,      3.   ,         ?           ??

----------


## 1958

.              . 
          320.
   ,    ..            .

----------

.    .    10

----------


## Shurhenchik

.   .
 ,         !!!
!     -   - .
   -6,   -      15%.     6%,      15%.
   .             ...   -     !
               ...
  -        6   15.     6   15,        ""         .
 - ,      . ...       -    ,        .     .                .
   - .  ,      -  !         .             -      ,        .   .  .        (   15)                 !    -       ,   5           .
   ...        -       .

----------

*Shurhenchik*,     ,   ?    ,      " ".

----------


## Shurhenchik

> *Shurhenchik*,     ,   ?    ,      " ".


    .            .
       -     ,        .
         ,       "  "

----------

*Shurhenchik*,    ?

----------


## Shurhenchik

> *Shurhenchik*,    ?


 4220    .  .

----------


## twix

> .            .
>        -     ,        .
>          ,       "  "


  ,

----------


## dura lex

,         ""      ?

----------


## Shurhenchik

> ,


  -         .

----------


## 111

.      ,        "" ,    .  , ? -   ,  !    !  , ,   ,    ,   -   ...  , ...  , .    ?  -    ,    ,  ...    ... , .  .    -     .       (      ). ,    ,     !!? ,   !  ,    :  ,  ...    .       2005 .        ,    .  .
  .      (((

----------


## waterdrop

,         ".   " ...  ,   2007            :Wow: .   : ",   ""?!     !!!  !!!     !"  :Wow:  /    /

----------

*waterdrop*,     ,     -      !

----------


## waterdrop

,      / /,       .

----------

*waterdrop*,    - !

----------


## iura

,          ?
 ,     ,                 , ,     ,     ,     ,         (     ,          ,  ,  ,    ,     ""),      (    ,        )     -   (     ,     ,      ,    "").
 , ,          ,   .                  ,   ?!!!       "  ",   ,   ,   ""  ,    1000000$ USA.   ,       ,      ,    ,  ,    ,            .       ,  ,  ,   ,     ( -  ) 
   :     "      ?"

----------

> :     "      ?"


     .

----------


## Margo_Rita

- ,    .  , : 
-  ,   ,    !!!
-   ,        (     ,        ;        )

  - ,   1-2 .

----------


## koly2007

. :
         .    -       .

            ( 106)  -  (    ).
             . (        24  2004 . N 106 "           ,         "
     "    "          ).

 -               ,     .

        /   ,               .    . , ,       (   12000 .).   .

P.S.        .     .

----------


## dura lex

> /   ,               .


 , -,     ?     ?

----------


## koly2007

to dura_lex
 :
  .  -   ;
  .  -   ,   .

P.S.  .

----------


## 200

( ,   ),           .   .   -       (   ). 
  25  ""  ,         ?

----------


## dura lex

> ( ,   ),           .   .


   .     ?

----------

> ?


  , ,   ,    .   ,   ,      ,       ,       .

----------


## 200

> .     ?


 -,     ,     -  ,               ,   -   ,      -     -  .     .    .
   .    ,    ,  ,  7      . 
  .   ,      ,   .       ,     2005      .

----------

> .   ,      ,


  .    .

----------


## twix

> .    .


   .  ,

----------

*twix*,     :Smilie:

----------

-         (, ),      ? 

    (                     ,    ).        ,          .   .     ,     ,         :Smilie: ))
  ,                  .    . !     - . ,       -    .    ( )  !!!

----------

**,         ?     .     profdelo @ inbox . ru

----------


## dura lex

> -,     ,     -  ,               ,   -   , *     -    * -  .


   ,   . ...       - "   "... , ,   .

----------


## dura lex

> .    .


.  -  .  .

----------

,         .  ,   :          ,     ,  " "   " . "   ?       ?

----------

,    ,   ,     0.2 .  -

----------

** ,  .    .   -  , .    -  .         .  3    900      . ,   ?

----------


## Julet

35   16 ,    , 17             ,   31   ,    ,     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ,         7 .
        ,          ( 17 )    .

       ?

     ?

----------

.    26         2003    39 .75 .  ! ,        .
 ,       - ?

----------

Julet:    ,   ,    ,      ,        .       3  .

----------


## Julet

,     ,     ,     .

----------


## Julet

,    ,    76 . ?

----------

,    .      ,              .

----------


## Julet

,       :Type:

----------


## Taly

,          (      )   .     :Frown:   !!!

----------


## twix

> .  -  .  .


 :yes:

----------

vsv-boss "    ,     "

-))    ,       ?))

----------

- ,     6 . .   -   ,       -      .    "",       ,     "",   ""   ((   ,  ,      ,      ,     ,    ,   -!

----------


## -

> - ,     6 . .   -   ,       -      . 
>    ,   -!


  10     :War:  
 :Wow:

----------


## volnel

,   ,     ( )   ,    :Abuse:   :Abuse:

----------

:     25  (  ,    ), 26            ,    ,         .     ,   ,.                   ,      ,         .    ,       ,                  .        , ,        ,   ,      ,       .   .         .        .     -  . 8 .   2-    .   ?(((((

----------


## latitude

,       :

       ,       ,   20 .    -     ...    ,     :Smilie:  
 ,             .  :Smilie: 

     ,  -   ,    ,            .       .

 :Frown:   17  20 
      ,           .   .
   ()   .    -      ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

**,  ! !
   ,          .

----------

, ,     ,      ,

----------

**, !      .      ,  ,   ! ,   ,    .

----------

,   "" () ,    .              ,     ,       .

----------


## dura lex

> ,   "" () ...


, ""     ...  ,   "", ?  :Frown:

----------

:
         .
--,  6163,   ,     ,    -               (   30 ).   (   )            .    ,          (         ).
     270,        ,     .

----------


## Alinkin

,          ,    ,  "" .     ,   ,      . ,   ,     .

----------


## DDany

,          ,       . 
   30           .      ,          .        ,   ?      , - .
          , (      ),     :Cry:  .
 , -       ,     ,       , ,  .         -, -   .

----------

-       ..   ,     ,        . 
  ()     ,         !! (  )    .   -    ,       -      -   .  -     ,    (  ,       )..      ..     -     (   ) ,    ..     ,    ,        ,      .   ..    ..  :Frown: 
  - .,   2.

----------


## Shao

.     .      .   .  ".   ."   ,              .           ..   2       .

----------


## Aksinja

.   3     . .            .      .     -.         (        ).       . .             (    )                     .    .      ,              -    .
          .
    .    -      .                .

----------

> .


  :Smilie:    40%  10%   . , ?   ,   .

----------


## dura lex

> ,              -    .
>           .


!




> .


 -  .   ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## SGREGS

20  -    (),    ..     10-  ...., :  - .  .,  . 3-     ,       ::condom::  ,   ,       ,    -       ....          ,      -,         ~ ~         . - .   -       (. ). :Glasses:

----------

> .   -


 ?    ,    .

----------


## .

: 19.10.2007   ,  26.10.2007,        . ,    , .   .  ,   ,  .    ,   ,      ..   ,    ,  .  ,      . 27.10.2007                  (   ).    , .   ...

----------

23000,      50000 .   ,  : "-   ,  ."  : "  . " ",      "

 ,    .    ?   ,  - ?         .

----------

.  :yes:

----------


## Shurhenchik

> : 19.10.2007   ,  26.10.2007,        . ,    , .   .  ,   ,  .    ,   ,      ..   ,    ,  .  ,      . 27.10.2007                  (   ).    , .   ...


-     ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Shurhenchik

> 23000,      50000 .   ,  : "-   ,  ."  : "  . " ",      "
> 
>  ,    .    ?   ,  - ?         .


,    .

----------

:  :     : .
 26  ,  -, .1.
        2007 .          ,      ,     .   , ,       ,        ,   ,      .   ,        .        ,  ,  ,      ,  .  ,         .             . , ,        ,     .
5   /.   ,  :    .   ,           ,   .               25 !!!       /   13 . 5      .
   ,                  .    . 
   .
  ,    ,   ,    (    2007   30.06.07   ),                   (05.10.07),    , ,   .       .      ""  ,    / .   -      (!)       .
   : .
  ,           /.   ,   - .  ,     ,     ,   ...  ,       ,      .  . 
       /    ,       ,  ,  ,    .     .

----------

9       26 ,  13- ,    ,     **       ,  ,    ,     .

----------


## diogenes

.    .    ,   ,  .      .  ,     -2-3. ,       -    ?   -  .. 

      ..

----------


## 3377

18  /          2004 ,                      .   !  ,             ,         2006 !    2004 !      !!!!  !      !    !   !    !?

----------

> !!!!  !      !    !   !    !?


, -,  .
-, ,     -      .
  -   ,     ( ,  ,    )     .
  -     (  ,    18)

----------


## 3377

**   !    !      !    ...

----------

*3377*,     :Embarrassment:  .

----------


## kris_neal

,   .855  .
   , ,        ,        1-4,    :   ,  ,    , , , .

 .134 : **              ,            ,           *   ,                    *    20   ,     ,     .

 ,       :Smilie:  ,    ,      -  /  .

     (   )?       ,       ,  ,  ,      :Rotate:  .

 ,    .134   ,   11  .

----------


## sofiaab

.      2007,   ,    ,   ,             .      "  "    .     2007     .    ,     ,       4 .2005 .  , -     , ,    ,     ,  ...    ,   :1.      - . 2.

----------


## dura lex

> 1.      - . 2.


1. ,   "" .  :Smilie: 

2.       ?   ,   ?

----------


## sofiaab

-  24

----------


## pretty

,     -     1 . 
      .   ,      : 
1.    (   ),        . 
2.    ,    . 

     ,        .  ,      . :Embarrassment:  
  .  , . -     ,    . :Smilie:

----------


## 200

? ,   ,     .       ,    ,  ?

----------


## pretty

> ?


   ,   .              . :Big Grin:

----------


## Cho Chang

> ,    ,  ?


 ,        ,     ,   ,

----------


## pretty

!!!! :Dezl:   :Dezl:   :Dezl:             ! :Wow:  

 ,  ! :Redface:   :Phone call:

----------

,    ,       ,     .  ,   600 ..,    ,           ,         ,   ,   ,    ,       .  ,      ,      ,       ,                       (    ).   ,    ,    ,      "      ,      ?" :Abuse:   ,    .   13 ,    24,     18 ,  ,         :Frown:

----------


## _

2    !   :Stick Out Tongue:  ,        !   :Big Grin:

----------

! ,    .        1 . 2005 .,      .
,     ...
    ,   .   ,   ?!   , ,          ?!

----------


## stg

...
     4 ,        .
  ?
    .      ?

----------

> ...
>      4 ,        .
>   ?
>     .      ?



        ,  ,               ,      ,        ,   ,          .

----------

> !!!!              !  ,  !


pretty,             ?

----------


## -

,  ,       -,     , .  ,    ,   -      ,   , ,      -  .     ,  ... ,  ,     ,     ,     ,  - .

----------


## Olga376

.     ,     .   ,   ,      , ,      .   !    /  .    .

----------


## Norka_79

6  ..                     1 . 2007..            .       .   - 6000      .   3 :
 1 -   "      "     +     2- .    .       ,      . 100%     .       .2 . 119.           .  :EEK!:        ??           .  : ",         ,        -     .     .;
-2   1-         "  "           1.
-3    ""     .   "       ".
  ... :Asthanos:

----------


## Iren

:Hmm:    ?

----------


## Norka_79

:Smilie:

----------


## dura lex

> 1 -   "      "     +     2- .    .      
> -3    ""     .   "       ".
>   ...


,  3-, ?   ?     ...

----------


## -Stella-

,   -  ?

----------


## Snaky

_,  -  :  ._ 
    7709... , ....
  ..         ...       ....   ..     ...      ... ..         ...    ... ...       ...  ...

----------


## Norka_79

,       , ..    .     :No:        . ,     6 ,              ???

----------

> ,  3-, ?   ?     ...


 .    ,   .      ,  .

----------


## twix

...   (((     ,      .

----------


## Norka_79

> .    ,   .      ,  .


  "  ,   "...     ,     ..,   0       ?           ....

----------

*Norka_79*,  ?    ,   ,       .

----------


## Freya

,          2007 .    18  2008         .   ,        22.10.07, .. 20.10.07  .          17.10.07.....   .....  :Frown:

----------


## Mary_l

15 -      ,       (          :Smilie: )
 27, 15, 02 -  -     (-  ),   27        (    -  ,     , ),     ;  2     (  .   -    )

----------


## Blissa

/     4 . 2007.  1 . 2008.    .     . 
      ,       .         2-3.    ......................

----------


## Olga376

,      ?

----------


## dura lex

> ,       .         2-3.    ......................


     ?

----------


## Blissa

-,   (19)!!!!!!

----------

> /     4 . 2007.  1 . 2008.    .     . 
>      ,       .         2-3.    ......................


  :
1)        ,   
2)    .

----------


## 07

> ...     4 . 2007.  1 . 2008.    .     ....


        ?       ,           .      ,   , , , ,     .       .      .

----------


## Blissa

> ?.


,        .

----------

.   .

  -   1  2008. -     :Frown:

----------


## Blissa

,     ,    .    .

    "        10 ".     ,   .      ! 
        !  - !!!

----------


## 07

> ,        .


  -   ,     ,   - (!)    .   ,   "- ".
     :     ,    , ,    ?

----------


## Blissa

> :     ,    , ,    ?


          ,  "    ,     ".

----------


## 07

. ...     ..       , ,     .  :Abuse:

----------

?

----------


## .

*Blissa*,       .        ,   .     .
      .    .      -           ,          .         .
 -           ,   .   -   .

----------


## 07

> ?


       ? 
   -   ,        .   ,   *.*.

----------

- ,   .

----------


## _

:Frown:           :  / ( :  ).  ,    :Wow:

----------


## _

.    02.04.08,     29.05,  02.06            :Wow: 

   - !  ,         .

----------


## twix

?

----------


## twix

, ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## _

....
 . 76 . 3  ? -       ,        .    !    ,       !

  ,       ,      
 :Wow:           ,      -    .

----------


## 28

,    .   1   ,        2004 .        2004 ,      ?      ?

----------


## dura lex

> ,    .   1   ,        2004 .        2004 ,      ?      ?


    ?

----------


## 28

> ?


   2008 .

----------

113.         
1.           ,             ,       ,             ( ).

----------


## 28

> 113.         
> 1.           ,             ,       ,             ( ).


.   .

----------

,  .     ,      .   .     .           1:0   . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ....
>  . 76 . 3  ? -       ,        .    !    ,       !
> 
>   ,       ,      
>           ,      -    .


      . :yes:  
 :Big Grin:

----------


## dura lex

> 1:0   .


          ?

----------

> ?


  04.04.2008.         ,  20-23  (  .    ,      ). 27.05.08    , 11.06.08    ,  17.06.08  ,   -        (   ).
 ,  20.06.08   *17.06.08* :Wow:     ...
,    .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

,      ,         4 ,       ,             (+  4 ).         :Embarrassment:  ,        . .    ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 28

> 1:0   .


     ?      ?

----------

, !

  .

  :

     ___  _____2008.          Ļ          ()     76   .
      .         29.11.2005.  200 ,  ,     ,             ().    ,    ,     .
    2  80           ()   ,                .         . ,               .   ,                 ,        ,   , ,     .   ,    ,        ,   ,      .   ,      3  23   1  49          ,   ,        .
    2  80   ,   ,    ,  ,      ,   -   .      ()  .
 ,     , ,       ,    ,            ,      .       (  14.03.2005  03-06-05-04/58,  03.11.2006  03-11-05/245)    .  (  06.04.2004  21-08/23524).
              ,      Ļ.           .


1.	         .   06.04.2004.  21-08/23524
2.	    03.11.2006  03-11-05/245
3.	    14.03.2005  03-06-05-04/58
4.	    .
5.	                
6.

----------


## OlgaK

.
         2005.         -      ,       2 !   :Wow:   ,     .   -      ...
   ?

----------

> :
> 1)        ,   
> 2)    .


 ,  ,   (   )    -,   ,     .    ,            ,        ,      ?       ,         .       ,      ..,             ..       , ..        (        ) +        . 
 ,    (    )               -    ,                 ,           .

                  ,    .           ,     (     ).  ,          (   )           .

----------


## outd

,

----------


## dura lex

> ,


     ?     !  :Smilie:

----------


## outd

> ?     !


   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------

> ..       , ..


  .



> 4  80  
>     ()       **


    ,    .



> ,     .   -      ...
>    ?


       .          ,    ,   .

   -      .      :Smilie:

----------

> .
>     ,    .


  !   :            ( ),     .           (       )         (  )      .       .

----------

> 


 , .

----------


## elen367

> ,      ,         4 ,       ,             (+  4 ).         ,        . .    ,


   ????           .         5-10 .

----------


## elen367

.     -    - .     1 .        ,              .
    -.       ,   -      .   ,  10    .    10  ( 8 -  , 2  -     :yes: )   ,    20       .  15    ,  5-10   .    !

----------


## elen367

> ,    .           ,     (     ). .


   .       .     ,   -  .    ,     .          "      .     -  ".
   -  ,    ,         .     . !!!          :   - 50% ,   .     .  ,      (  ).   ,  ,  ,    ?   3 ,     ?     ,    1   4 ?

----------


## _

> ,      ..,             ..       , ..        (        )


  ,      ,    ,          ,          -

----------


## _

> ????

----------


## _

> ,      (  ).   ,  ,  ,    ?   3 ,     ?     ,    1   4 ?


    :        3-   :yes:

----------


## Shurhenchik

> ,      ,    ,          ,          -


   ?     ? -   ,     .
      ,       -      .

----------


## _

> -   ,


  :Frown:

----------


## ak4

:
    ->        2.
  .   ,     .   ,   .    ,     3-  ,    .   .   ,   ?        ?

----------


## _

8- ,     (   :Abuse: ).  ,           .      .    ,     2005.     . ,        ...       ,      ,  *""*,       ,     ,     ,   .        ,   /  ,      -  ...              :          .       ,     (  ) -  ,          !
      .   - .

----------


## dura lex

> .   - .


 .         .

----------

:
"      ."
  ,..        .    :    .
  ?

----------

: ,     2004 .,    2003 .,      3  (2006-2008) ,   ,    2004 .           3 .          ,          !  ,     , ,       , ,    :     .,     ?
  2005 . ,     2004 .   .

----------

.  ,    (     )   -      (!)   2008.   ,    . (  ,  -   ),  3 ,        :        2007  (!!!),    ,  1 .   : , , ,    ...  .    3   .     ,  ,  2007      .    4       2008 . .        :    ,  . :    . .     3      .       ,     (,     ),         ,          2      .      ,             ,     ,   , ,      :   ,    ,          ...     ,      .  .,    "  ,   "...      ,   3-    -  -  ... ...       ??? ???

----------

> .  ,    (     )   -      (!)   2008.   ,    . (  ,  -   ),  3 ,        :        2007  (!!!),    ,  1 .   : , , ,    ...  .    3   .     ,  ,  2007      .    4       2008 . .        :    ,  . :    . .     3      .       ,     (,     ),         ,          2      .      ,             ,     ,   , ,      :   ,    ,          ...     ,      .  .,    "  ,   "...      ,   3-    -  -  ... ...       ??? ???


     ?

----------



----------


## *tany*

,   !
     ,  ,       .              .
  :            (     )?
    ,    .  !

----------


## tressi

!  ....     /.        (),   ,   ,     1 -            .  ,      ,     ........ 20  ,   ,       21 .......  :Frown:   ,         ,     13  ........

----------

> !  ....     /.        (),   ,   ,     1 -            .  ,      ,     ........ 20  ,   ,       21 .......   ,         ,     13  ........


  ,   :

----------


## AnnaSmirnova

/     ! !      !    ""              9  2008 .

----------

:      ,   ,    .          ,    .

----------


## Nevera

> ,    .


  :yes:  , ,    .     .     .    :Big Grin:

----------

:  2  ,       ! :Wow:   ,         :EEK!: 
      ,   ,     (       ,)

----------


## twix

-.
            ,      .     .
    ( ),  ,    -. 2         -.     .
   ,         -.  !

----------

> ( ),  ,    -


      -,     ,        /   :   .

----------


## Tanya S.K.

> -,     ,        /   :   .


        ,            ,       .

----------

> ,            ,       .


!   ""   ,      ?

----------

() -    1    -   .     -      "",            ( .   )    -    .          .     ,              ,   .

----------

.  .    .         .  ,    .    .   ,    ,   ,    .     " ".  .

----------

> .   , .   ..)


  ,

----------


## .

6%  2008 .  ,   24   .  .   ,      .   , ..     ().  ,    -   ,      ,      :Smilie:     ( ,  ). ,       ,       .    . 
:             ,   ,    ?     (  ,   ),  ,    .   ,        .      ?

----------

> :             ,   ,    ?     (  ,   ),  ,    .   ,        .      ?


 ,   ,   .      ,

----------

> :             ,   ,    ?


   2- ,    ,     . ,    .

----------


## .

** , ** ,

----------

. -

----------


## DIMiurg

09   (   )        .     .    ?    ,  ,  - ?

----------

-      ,  , ,      -  .          :Smilie:

----------


## DIMiurg

, !

----------

10.06.2008,       ( ).      02.06.2008.   ,     03.06.2008,       -.     ,      1  2008 ?       ?  ?    ?       ,        .
  ,  ,       2             5 .         ,     ,    .          .
      .

----------

> 10.06.2008,       ( ).      02.06.2008.   ,     03.06.2008,       -.     ,      1  2008 ?       ?  ?    ?       ,        .
>   ,  ,       2             5 .         ,     ,    .          .
>       .


      ,        ,  :,

----------


## 1596

,       . , ,      " "  . , ,  . !        .  ,    .         .  ,  ,    .
!

----------


## _

,   " "   ""     :Wow:

----------

,   .      .       ,    .    ,      .         . ,  "" ,      /.
      .

----------


## nwwyqa

13          2008 ,      ( 01.01.2008)  ,   !!!         (  10 )
         2008     .    ,   \  ,  13       ,       ,  .       ,    ,   \     ,     ???    ....
 13  ""

----------


## Folia

> ,    .           ,     (     ).  ,          (   )           .


,            . ,   .   ,       .         ,    .   .     .    ""  ,       ,     "" .

----------


## Liola

> ,            . ,   .   ,       .         ,    .   .     .    ""  ,       ,     "" .


!!!         ,        .

----------


## 200

> !!!         ,        .


,  -    ,       .    ,        ,      . -    !

----------

.
,   6320,  /            .           .  -    (!)  .       !    .   -       .

----------


## Liola

> .
> ,   6320,  /            .           .  -    (!)  .       !    .   -       .


 76  :        -      **    ,      ,   ,      .

  ,      15  .  :    , -        .       -   .      ,     76  .

----------


## Na28ta

/  -,     ?     ,   ,   ,    ,    ,          ;    -      ,    ?   ,   ,     ?   ,  ! /,  ,   (  ,     ),      ...      ,      ,   -  ,    / (    ) -  /...

----------


## .

> ,  !


 -  -   ?

----------


## Na28ta

,     -  ,    ! ,     ,    .  ,   , -  ,  () .

----------

> -  -   ?


        . :Smilie:

----------

(   -       ):     " "  ,    2007 .     2009.    ,     ,      ,   .       "",     !        :yes:  .  . ,  ,  .   "   ".       :Wow:       ,      -    (   ).        ,  , ,    ?! ,  ?!

----------

\...   ,...

----------

> \...   ,...


   . :
    /  .. (.:  ..  ..).      .

    .      -    ,   ,         ,   ,        .

----------

Folia :
"      ,     "" ." 
     ?        ,   ?

----------


## mizeri

-         -. ..      .       - .     -  .    ,             (  ,   ,     :Embarrassment: ).
     ,   .        !    .

    (        :Smilie: ) -     (  ,    )   .  , ,  .     -     ...   -       .   .

----------


## fatero2009

> .


    , 2  ,  - ,   ,    ,      .    2  :  ,    ,     ...

----------


## _

> ...


  " ,    "  :Wink: 
  , ,        .   13.07.09   ,  22.06.09   11.07.09.

----------


## dmitrijj-simanov

.

----------


## niks35

,     .   .  .        .           .         ,   .          ,         .                   ,         .  7

----------


## E97

"".   ,   .   18  .    :     1 . 2008 .  (      ,   . ,    , , ) .  ,         . !       ,       *1 .*(     ). ,   .   .      . ! ,  ,      *3 .*   ...? . ,      3 .  .   .   ,  . "   " .   ,     .  .   .    .  !    . , , , .   . ".     .    .   ".   ( )...
  -  ,  . "   ,  ". ? ", 100%,  " .?  "   "    ,   .     ,  ? "    ,   "   ,    ?  "   ". , , .          . " .   ".  ?  " -,    ".      ,   ,     .
P.S.  ,   ,      ,      ..

----------


## E97

P.P.S.   , "  " .  , , , 5-  (   ). "  ?       .     ..."

----------


## lapa0403

13   () -        2009.        100000 .         .             .  ,   .            .    .     .    ,        .            :Wow:

----------


## ihmn

.  ,      ,     (       ).

----------


## E97

.   ,   .   ,   , "    1  .   "  ,      ?   1      ? 
"  ,   ". 
 ,    .  , ... ",  ,   . !    ". 
,   , ,  .      :      0,38 .

----------


## Coreopsis

17-50.      -        2 .         2004 .    1

----------

- "  "          -

----------


## oksanais

30           2008   2009.     .      .    ,      ,   - 10 , ,  , , -  ...      ,   ,       ,     ...    .

----------


## Coreopsis

> 17-50.      -        2 .         2004 .    1


 .    ,   , ,     ,       ,   ,  .       ,            .

----------

.   12 ,       20 !        ,   - 46-   ,  -   (  ),   .

----------


## DugSV

.               3  4  2008.      .  1 .2008.    (   16,06,08),   1    (    *16,08,09*).          .        ...
          ,  /  ,     ,       .

----------

. 3         (  7-10 ).            ,             .       ,      .

----------


## serg 77

/.    ,   - ,    .

----------


## ta48

37 -      ,   ,           (  ) -   ,    ,    :              37    ,     ,  ,          ,    ,      (       ) -  .       ,    ,       ,        ,     - - .
 5 -        (  ),    ,  -      .  ,  - .    .
 28 -        ( ),    :        - ,       ,   ,   -. (          -         50    :Smilie: )

----------

-   /   8     2006 .       2007 !!!!

----------


## Na28ta

:8:   :Smilie: !

----------

-   ,   ,     ,        ,  
    (    20  , -     ),   ,    -   16     ,       13 ,      20 .

----------


## Tatiana312

,      ? 
 :      (  ,      ).            .   :yes:

----------

.   ,  21      ,    .

----------


## Nikolskaya1

.   .     (  ).   .     ,   ,          4-5 . ,   .     ,  .  ?     ?

----------


## _

, ,  ,   -

----------

/!  -    ! ,           /   !!!      !   ,         ,        .   "" ,  ,    , ...      -   :Smilie:  
 -    ! 
,  ,      .

----------

,      ,         ,    ,     ,

----------


## Melindachelsi

.       ( )   . ,   1540  (        ),     24000 .     ,             .     ,        " ".   ,    .       .

----------


## K.S

,    ,      36  ,      ,           .

----------


## Raspberry

:Razz:  :OnFire: 


> .       ( )   . ,   1540  (        ),     24000 .     ,             .     ,        " ".   ,    .       .
> __________________


  , ,     ,  .   1,5    .     ,    ,  ,  .   : "        ".          :Wow:   . : " , ,       ,      .  ."     .  7  ,         . ,       ,   ,     . :Razz:  :OnFire:

----------

100 .    ,         14 (  ).  ,   ,    , , , ,      .     ,    :       -   .       ,     ! 
   -         5000,00.

----------

> -         (, ),      ?    --. ,  , ,   ,    ,   .


?
    ))))  , )))   .
  ,        ! )

----------


## LN1

5    .          .  
 ,        -     , ,        ,  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## dura lex

?

----------


## LN1

-     .     :Smilie:

----------

47  2010          (    -     ,   ,       ) 
     .
  (2.)    (  ,     -   ,  ).
      ,      .
           "    ".
    : 
1.   
2.     :   ,         .

----------


## K.S

:       ( 46),  -   .  ,                -  ...     => .  ,     )))

----------


## LN1

3 .     2,   . ,     , -   .    ,   - .         . 
,         .        :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## 7

!
       , .
     15 %    2009 ,  ,          .        ,       ..  ..     .
      ,     3 ,     -   .           ?    -   ,         ,    ,    -     .    !.. )

----------


## Iguana

!  , ,  -    *. 76  9.2             ?*
  6 ,   ,    .  .         ,   ,      4 ,        1  2011,   ,   -  !
     ,  ,       ,    .
   1 ,     .       . " "...
  ,     )

----------

> !
>        , .
>      15 %    2009 ,  ,          .        ,       ..  ..     .
>       ,     3 ,     -   .           ?    -   ,         ,    ,    -     .    !.. )


      .
  ,   .

----------


## Irisha

-         , :         ,  .      -  .

----------

, !                 ?    ,        -?

----------


## Iguana

> , !                 ?    ,        -?


   . 
    -  ,   ,     .     .
_"       ,                  ,             ( ), ,  ,             ."_

----------

-,        ,       ,   ,   ,      .          -  ,  .  -   .   -  ,       ,          ( ). -   -

----------


## twix

> -,        ,       ,   ,   ,      .          -  ,  .  -   .   -  ,       ,          ( ). -   -


,     -? ?   ,    ,       ..

----------

.         (  )

----------


## outd

> .         (  )


   ,

----------


## gnews

> .         (  )


    .

----------

> .


       .      \   .

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


            ()       ?     "" ,    ""  .         -(((. .   2  ?

----------


## Melindachelsi

2014 .              .       ,        .  ?        .

----------

> 2014 .              .       ,        .  ?        .


. 1 . 169  .

----------


## 365

.        ,    . 
        30   .  17   3  ,   ,      ,            ,  ,          .

,  ,   - .

----------


## Shurhenchik

> .        ,    . 
>         30


 ,                 .
   ,  "  "?

----------


## Maat

,   ,  ,       ,       ,    ,    !!!   ,   .     ,      -   .      8-800,               ,     ,    .....8        .            ,     . ,         ?        ?       ,     ?

----------


## S.F.

> ,   ,  ,       ,       ,    ,    !!!   ,   .     ,      -   .      8-800,               ,     ,    .....8        .            ,     . ,         ?        ?       ,     ?


 ,     =)   -7-1/9@           (, , )            ,    (        ,    ).    01.01.2019    -      .     .             .   -      -      .

----------

:            .  ,            -      !  ,                  ,        ,        ,    -                      .     ?

----------


## S.F.

> :            .  ,            -      !  ,                  ,        ,        ,    -                      .     ?


    ,      .  ,       -               ,          .

----------

,          ,          2  - ..

----------


## S.F.

> ,          ,          2  - ..


          ,       (    ).      ,      - .       ...

P.s.   -       .         ,      .

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

2017               31   N-    .    31  -     .

----------

